# Horten Ho 229 Nightfighter finished



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

This Horten was built from the PM kit and is 1/72 scale.




























Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Agentsmith.

Somehow your model photography has gotten even better and I did not think that was possible. Nicely done!!!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Mike!

I will be building a few things to add to my photobase for next years pictures, I am always on the lookout for new things that will improve my pictures.

After this model pictured below is finished I will start some of my 1/48 scale Tamiya ground vehicle kits and also a couple Academy kits.

















Agentsmith


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Very nice!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gorgeous, as always!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Steve and John!

Here is a picture of the Ho 229 shortly after take-off...









Agentsmith


----------

